# Website Creation



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey there folks. I am looking to make my own webpage. I purchased the name turtlesterror.com and that was about it. My husband was supposed to have set this up about 2 maybe 3 months ago. Im still waiting. I am looking for someone who can help me set it up or someone who can direct me to setting it up myself. I want to be able to add and change things with out having to make wait on someone else to do it for me. Also I am trying to come up with a graphic for my banner...Turtle's Terror...We'll Scare The Shell Out Of You. I just cant find a turtle thats remotely cool looking with any kind of hallowee theme to it. I would like to have the option to have a home page, photos, Blogs possibly, how to's, etc. I have been looking on the internet and have found several templates that i like, but am not sure how to customize them to what im looking for. Okay thanks guys


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Ditto T.... I am in the same place as you... Bought a site... still has nothing on it.. 
Can I sit in on your class too  or anyone wanna help me too


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Ditto Ditto Turtle & BG......I actually bought a book and did some searching on the net....but OMG....it gets confusing!!!! Let me know if you guys come up with something!

BTW....had a great time at the MNT. I will post the pics soon! (I am swamped with work) Talk to you soon!
Lagrousome


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

I don't know who your host is, but a lot of hosts now offer basic web creation software. Some are better than others. But look into it, chances are you can download it for free and experiment with it. Once you have familiarized yourself with it, it should come much easier. I would recommend Cutesite builder, but they're no longer around. If you don't want to meddle with html and code, look for a website creator that uses wysiwyg (what you see is what you get). Type text, paste a pic and that's how it appears on your site. Real easy even for the novice.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

I think I am going to just pay someone to make me a kick ass site... I don't want a bland blah kinda site... I have freewebs and godaddy... Go daddy I am totally lost on... Freewebs doesnt have many cool templates


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

turtle2778 said:


> Hey there folks. I am looking to make my own webpage. I purchased the name turtlesterror.com and that was about it. My husband was supposed to have set this up about 2 maybe 3 months ago. Im still waiting. I am looking for someone who can help me set it up or someone who can direct me to setting it up myself. I want to be able to add and change things with out having to make wait on someone else to do it for me. Also I am trying to come up with a graphic for my banner...Turtle's Terror...We'll Scare The Shell Out Of You. I just cant find a turtle thats remotely cool looking with any kind of hallowee theme to it. I would like to have the option to have a home page, photos, Blogs possibly, how to's, etc. I have been looking on the internet and have found several templates that i like, but am not sure how to customize them to what im looking for. Okay thanks guys


i just took a couple min and drew up something quick for ya turtle...
http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a195/frontyardfright/turtle.gif
check it out...
if you like it great.
if not. ahh well.
can't say i didnt' try!

lol

if you like it i can touch it up and make it look a bit better...

.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Well it looks like im not the only one here who's looking for help. Not quite what i was looking for FYF, but thank you so much for trying. It looked really great.


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

I've designed about 8 web sites, some for companies and myself and would love to set you all up for free but I have no idea what would be the best way to do it? I used to host with IX web hosting when I had 4 sites but I've down graded to only one site, My TD haunt site and I'm now with GoDaddy. If you wan't to know what programs I use to create and upload/update the sites just let me know. If I get time I try to post a simple how to so you all can get started but it will take some time.


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

well you guys just know im going to say contact, www.Redcrowdesign.net tell him I sent you and he will slice you a good price! Youve seen my site, and if not check it out again..... as Reference to what he can do for you.... www.bodybagging.com


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I know the guy from NYHaunts helped me with my banner. He did an awesome job too. You might want to PM him.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

I checked out that site Bodybagging...WOW cool stuff. A little scarier than i was looking for. I did like the one for humas which said somethings shold be left under ground...i thought it would be funny to have a turtle pop up all scary looking.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Well I was looking around my computer and I found an image of a turtle...
And I remembered you were looking for a banner of some sorts...
So I made yet another thing for ya...








As I stated before...
If ya like it, great.
If not...
You can't say i didnt' try!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I like it FYF


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Thank ya Haunti!
.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I like it too FYF. Very elegant in appearance. Nice choice of font.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

I also like that banner FYF! Really like the font!! :>


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

HEY!!! I like it tooooooo. LOL. That was cool. How did ya make the banner? I like how the words keep switching. Nice job.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Het Turtle...and anyone else not computer savy in making web sites. I just bought WebEasy 6 at Office Max...I think it was like $50 or $60. Pretty dang easy. It's a WYSIWYG type program. I'm hoping now to make a "real" website! Wish me luck and I'll link when it's actually up and running. I previewed it so far on the "web", and it looks just like what I put together in the program. Just drop and add and it works......


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

I just bought WebEasy 6 as well. It came with a Flash program called Motion Artist. It cost me between $50 and $60 bucks too, but it's a lot cheaper than paying someone to do your website. I have installed it, but haven't had a chance to seriously build my website yet, so I can't give you a review or suggestions. I probably won't get a chance until Halloween to work with it (it's crunch time), but it does look fairly easy. It comes with a tutorial, so it will actually teach you how to make your website as you go.


----------

